# Shepard Fairey, graffiti success/sell-out



## veggieguy12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Caught this the other week, a good report. "OBEY"???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfG2SDhNIn4"]YouTube - Shepard Fairey on CBS Sunday Morning News[/ame]

As I watched, it made me feel better about him; he was just a skate kid turned popular designer and okay-cool guy, but not the sell-out I'd figured him for.

Then I saw the bit about who he's been hired and who he's produced "art" for, about 7:10 in this video.
FUCK. HIM.

He's got skills I don't have, and I appreciate his style. But I don't appreciate his $60 t-shirts in skate shops and hip fashion boutiques.

And I know Banksy sells his pieces to Brad Pitt for millions, yeah yeah yeah. But that's stuff Banksy made and somebody bought it. Pretty different than making stuff up on order from a company, especially when the company is hiring you because they think you might increase their sales.

Still, I don't think those charges will go anywhere, and I hope they don't. Which will be embarrassing for the Boston P.D. (and the prosecutor, if he tries to push the case).

And if Fairey didn't push his name for fame, or bring in big bucks off that "Hope"/"Change"/"Progress" Obama poster, he wouldn't be in court with the Associated Press over their copyright to the photo.

Sincerely,
-Jealous, Talentless, Unsuccessful Stencil-Sprayer


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 9, 2009)

So I guess nobody else gives a shit about this dude, not even enough to say he's okay as an artist and sucks as a dude.
Fair enough.


----------



## john1158 (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont think his art is anything mind blowing or that great....
i dont think the AP should have him in court thoe either.....
as far his him making money off his art good for him if thats what he wants....i know i would not turn down truck loads of money if some one wanted me to make jewelry for them....


----------

